# Oven PC



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How to build oven PC case mod theCHIVE

Talk about a hot mod!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... Now that is a neat and original bit of modding - Well found


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

He must really like that stove if he made a replica of it out of his PC.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

While that looks sweet, one thing popped into my head. "Thats got to be a lot of downward stress on that CD tray." but pretty sweet none the less.


----------

